# Any thoughts on my T4 and TSH?



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been Hypo for about 10 years. Here are my last 5 labs, I have not noticed any difference in how I feel during any of these labs. Yes I know my antibodies should be checked, not sure why they haven't done that in awhile. What would you say or suggest?

ranges for Free T4 .8-1.8
ranges for TSH .4-4.5

2/26/11
T4-2.1 
TSH-4.87

8/21/10
T4-1.3
TSH-1.44

6/4/2010
T4- .9
TSH- 9.88

4/1/2010
T4- .8
TSH- 41.69

10/7/2009
T4- 1.1
TSH- 8.66


----------

